# Purple Betta - Petco Rescue



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Saw this guy looking pretty listless in his cup. He has beautiful purple fins, so I went ahead and grabbed him. He's the third LPS Betta I've gotten, and in the worse shape so far. I'll see if I can get him back to health, and I'd love to see what his prime colors are like.

Pictures with flash:



















He seems to have some sort of swim bladder problem, or he's just really exhausted. I've seen him floating vertical head up when not awkwardly tilted like that. He's not interested in food, but that's almost to be expected.

I'm keeping him in my 1 gallon medicine tank with 50-90% water changes every day until he perks up. Using Stress Coat+ to condition water and adding AQ salt. Hopefully with his warm water and peaceful space he will start to feel better.

I'll keep the thread updated with his progress!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh, he's pretty! I hope he gets better soon!

Is he able to swim to the top okay? If not, you might want to lower the water level a bit...


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

He should develop some REALLY great color!! Good luck with him.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, he can get to the top. He can swim when he wants to! I've got a Betta Hammock leaf near the top that he can use tonight if he wishes.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have one that got better in 3 days like that that I saw at Petco. If he doesn't eat don't worry some of the problem is that he may have been overfed. Epsom salt is actually better if it's swim bladder problem. He's really pretty I've always wanted a purple fish.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I will try that tomorrow, thanks 

Yeah, more reading on swim bladder shows that fasting is also a good thing, so we'll see!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see how he progresses! Keep us updated!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's beautiful! He looks like my beloved Miyavi. <3 I wish his well.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 1*

He survived the night, which is good, but he's been hanging vertical all day today. He has been in one corner for a while, then moved to another corner, against the thermometer. Not sure what to do for the guy besides let him rest!



















Hopefully those aren't the "death bubbles" above him. He is NOT building a bubble nest. 

Also, he looks really thin in that second photo, but his body is rounder/wider than his fins. It just looks weird in the photo.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 3*
Good news everyone! He seems to be improving!

I had just finished putting his lid back on after doing a water change and peered inside to look him over. To my dismay, he was nowhere in the tank! Somehow I couldn't locate him in the small 1 gallon with no gravel and one decoration. I frantically checked the area around the tank to see if he had jumped out, but he wasn't around.

I peer back into the tank to try to explain how he could have vanished and what do I see peeking up at me?









He had backing himself into a small cave in the decoration, which was not its intended purpose but he must have wanted a cave. Silly Betta!








Peeking out more to see why I was freaking out.

His improvement thus far has been that he's been a little more active in the tank and staying less vertical. I still haven't seen any poop, but I managed to interest him in a NLS pellet!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

You're doing great! Keep doing what you're doing! These guys can be slow to improve sometimes, but I really think that you are on the right track!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

He is so pretty! Keep us posted!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

*2 Week Update*

Sulu is feeling much better! He's got a voracious appetite and poops regularly! He is my most eager jumper -- he will "attack" my finger anytime I let it get too close to the water. 

His color and fins are filling out nicely. He still has a lot of irregularity in shape, but that may even out in time. He'll be moving to his permanent home soon!

Pictures -- should have wiped down the outside beforehand, you can tell that my cats like to sit next to the tank.


----------



## D359 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wanted to say that Im glad he is improving. He looks great! Love the last pic of him.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! Those two pics of him hiding are hilarious. It's like he was thinking hey what's going on out here...are you looking for me.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I really commend you all that take in sick Bettas and nurse them back to health!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous guy! Great job with him! Such an improvement


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW What a difference! He looks amazing  Awesome job with him!!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

He is gorgeous you are so lucky to have found him! Who are you giving him to?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> He is gorgeous you are so lucky to have found him! Who are you giving him to?


When I said permanent home, I meant his move from the 1 gallon hospital tank to a larger tank.  He'll be staying with me!


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sulu is one handsome boy! So happy to see he is improving! Great job!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Sulu has made the move to his new home in my 10 gallon divided tank!

He's located in the side themed Earthy Forest~









Some more great pictures of him!


----------

